# The Wheels on my TT go round and round



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Well the wheels have been off over a two day clean, polish and calliper paint. Now the car looks as it should :lol: 








You get the idea :mrgreen: 









More pics in 'show us your TT'

Mermoto


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good work, Mermoto i always remove mine 2 / 3 times a year to give the insides a good clean, there is nothing worse than clean outers and dirty inners


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Good work, Mermoto i always remove mine 2 / 3 times a year to give the insides a good clean, there is nothing worse than clean outers and dirty inners


Looking great! What's the best way of doing this - jacking car up and removing one at a time? Did you spray yours with Hammerite or not bother?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Leenx, i normally take the 2 wheels off at a time, either front or back, wash them remove ant tar, seal the wheels, and then give them a couple of coats of wax, 
when i wash the car i clean the wheel insides with a brush, the dirt comes off very easily,


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Hi Leenx, i normally take the 2 wheels off at a time, either front or back, wash them remove ant tar, seal the wheels, and then give them a couple of coats of wax,
> when i wash the car i clean the wheel insides with a brush, the dirt comes off very easily,


Cheers for the info, this sounds a bit thick of me - but do you jack the car up with the fitment inluded with the car or use some other device?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I use a trolley jack, then axle stands to support the car whilst the wheels are off


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

leenx said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Good work, Mermoto i always remove mine 2 / 3 times a year to give the insides a good clean, there is nothing worse than clean outers and dirty inners
> ...


Pretty much the same as Davelincs described. I use two long ramps on wooden blocks to raise the vehicle about 8 inches. I jack the car up using a jacking beam on top of my jack. That way I can get both wheels, front or rear off the ground. Then use axle stands for safety.

Wheels cleaned with degreaser, I use Virosol. Then clay the inside of the rim to get rid of any other contaminants. Followed by two coats of Collinite No. 476S wax (smells nice) and two coats of Poorboys wheel sealant. The hubs were cleared of rust using a dremmel tool which does the job easily. Hand painted the hubs and calipers with Hammerite smooth silver which matches the wheels perfectly. Tyres then get coat of Megs tyre gel. Top tip is take your time.

Mermoto


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers guys - Now I know what I'll be doing this Sunday! :lol: How long does it take roughly?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

just depends leenx, 4 /5 hrs should do it, i also wash the wheel arches as well when my wheels are off


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

That's not too bad - compared to the 10 hours it took me last week to polish half my car with a machine polisher! :lol:


----------

